# What games are you looking forward to?



## Infexxion

Simple enough, what's everyone looking forward to?

Right now, I'd say I'm most excited for Fallout: New Vegas, it looks pretty badass from what I've seen so far. Arkham City also looks really good. Dragon Age 2 is also, despite the changes, looking good. I just hope they don't mess it up.

I'm somewhat excited for Black Ops, really hoping for the return of Nazi Zombies though. Halo: Reach, ehh, I'll probably get it but I'm no hardcore halo fan. I know nothing relevant to the plot besides "Master Chief", which, apparently, isn't even in this one.


----------



## Belshazzar

Infexxion said:


> Halo: Reach, ehh, I'll probably get it but I'm no hardcore halo fan. I know nothing relevant to the plot besides "Master Chief", which, apparently, isn't even in this one.


Halo's plot is pretty simple: Humans build super-soldier, aliens invade, **** blows up.

I'm waiting on Beyond Good and Evil 2 and Eternal Darkness 2, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## shyvr6

That new Halo Reach commercial where you see Master Chief dying through the helmet visor makes me sad, lol. I think the music plays a part in it.

I guess I'm looking forward to Gran Turismo 5 if that ever gets released, Diablo 3, Ghost Recon Future Soldier, and Battlefield 3. Probably more, but I can't think right now.


----------



## nemesis1

Crysis 2


----------



## brianwarming

Left 4 Dead 2 DLC "The Sacrifice" (PC)
Crysis 2 (PC, yes I'm a graphics wh0re lol)
Dead Rising 2 (PC)
TrackMania 2 (PC)
Lost Planet 2 (PC, has co-op campaign)
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (PC)
Bulletstorm (PC, from the people behind the amazing Painkiller)
Dragon Age II (PC)
Dungeon Siege 3 (PC, has co-op campaign)
Diablo III


----------



## MrBBB

Fallout Vegas
Dragon Age 2
Dead Space 2
Crysis 2
Doom 4???


----------



## low

I played WoW through the last few months of vanilla to 5 months ago. I was thinking of playing again when I get my new nice specced pc, I had to stop doing 25 man raids because this one couldn't handle it. The new expansion pack 'Cataclysm' comes out soon. So...yeah I'll probably play that.


----------



## origami potato

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Epic Mickey
Bioshock: Infinite 
Donkey Kong Country Returns
GoldenEye 007/remake (a little iffy about though) 
Super Meat Boy

Just to name a few ^^;;


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Diablo 3
Deus EX 3
Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## papaSmurf

Belshazzar said:


> Halo's plot is pretty simple: Humans build super-soldier, aliens invade, **** blows up.
> 
> I'm waiting on Beyond Good and Evil 2 and Eternal Darkness 2, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


I like the cut of your jib.

I'm probably looking forward to Ghost Trick more than anything else coming out soon.


----------



## Hamtown

I will be getting Halo Reach next week.But the main games i'm looking forward too are:

Gears of War 3(I refuse to watch gameplay or get to much info about it, makes it 10x better when you don't know what you are getting)i can't tell you how much time i've spent on gears of war 2 lol.

Batman Arkham City

Battlefield 3


----------



## TheCanadian1

Medal of Honor
(mainly just because the special edition comes with a battlefield 3 beta invite)

Battlefield 3

Fallout New Vegas

Doom 4 - Whenever it comes out

Half-Life 3 - If it ever comes out


----------



## gorbulas

kinda interested in Guild Wars 2. Diablo 3 too!


----------



## emerge

Portal 2


----------



## anonomousguy

Fallout: NV... I'm only excited because the original devs are making it. high expectations

Even though nothing's been shown, I'm lookin' forward to STALKER 2

The next Starcraft II campaigns are going to be great

Anything else that I was looking forward to is now released. Which is cool


----------



## companioncube

<----- portal 2


----------



## RyanAdams

Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Robot the Human

I'm getting Halo Reach, only because I haven't played since Halo 2 (which I hated). I prefer single weapon wielding, and the first Halo felt more real to me. I'm also really bored, and decided to buy myself something for once.

Lego Universe sounds simple and fun, even though I wasn't much of a Lego kid.

My dream game would be Elder Scrolls V, when/if that comes out. I just hope there is a LAN co-op feature, then I'd be set for life!


----------



## Shooterrr

Black Ops please.
CoD is all I play


----------



## Judi

Portal 2. I've love to try co-op.


----------



## Arkturus

Halo Reach
Enslaved
The Last Guardian
Portal 2
Half-Life Episode 3
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Toad Licker

Diablo 3


----------



## Dina

Civilization V! 

I'm a big fan of CivIV... I got the PC, PS3, iPhone and iPad versions so I can play everywhere  Can't wait for V... only a few days left!


----------



## papaSmurf

Dina said:


> Civilization V!
> 
> I'm a big fan of CivIV... I got the PC, PS3, iPhone and iPad versions so I can play everywhere  Can't wait for V... only a few days left!


^Oh man, Civ V. I would be super-excited about that game if my computer were any less ancient.


----------



## AussiePea

Fallout New Vegas
GT5

About it lol.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen

I signed up for the Kitsu Saga Beta


----------



## sadeyes

Dina said:


> Civilization V!
> 
> I'm a big fan of CivIV... I got the PC, PS3, iPhone and iPad versions so I can play everywhere  Can't wait for V... only a few days left!


Yes!! I'm old school. I've been playing civilzation since the begining of time (no pun intended). I'm playing Civ 4 right now (I'm hooked on the multiplayer online game). One screen Civ4, the other screen this site.

Civ - great game
Civ II - great improvements
Civ III - poor
Civ IV - back to it's roots - great game
Civ V - ?????


----------



## Scrub-Zero

oh, i forgot Starwars: The Old Republic. I'll be playing it for sure.


----------



## nemesis1

Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit
Dead Rising 2
Call Of Duty - Black Ops
Crysis 2
Dead Space 2
Gears Of War 3
Bulletstorm
Medal Of Honor


----------



## BetaBoy90

Any new Rockband or Guitar Hero games that come out in the future!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## AnimeV

Phantasy Star Online 2


----------



## Cheesecake

I'm looking forward to Rock Band 3. I started playing rhythm games just this year, so it's still fresh for me.


----------



## papaSmurf

Smythe said:


> Also looking forward to bigger updates on minecraft now that the team has grown. *dig, craft, place*


Oh man, I just bought Minecraft yesterday! It's pretty fun so far.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Kirby's Epic Yarn, new Fallout, and DC Universe Online. I hope DC Universe allows for the same kind of deep appearance customization allowed in other superhero MMOs.


----------



## low

I'm looking forward to Halo Reach, even though I know it just came out already. I'm waiting on my Xbox I got from Cokezone. I won't play online, I just love the story and the game itself.


----------



## successful

resistance 3 (ps3)
black ops (ps3)
brink (ps3)
infamous 2 (ps3)
left 4 dead 2 (mac release) 
angry birds 2 (ipod touch 4)

ill probably check out crisis 2 and portal 2 too


----------



## Dreamscape

AnimeV said:


> Phantasy Star Online 2


Whoa, I didn't realize this was announced until I read your post. Definitely looking forward to this game. I played a massive amount on versions of Phantasy Star Online for several years (I didn't like Phantasy Star Universe though). I hope this one is good.


----------



## macaw

Logan X said:


> Duke Nukem Forever


 Oh man, I hear you on that!

I'm also looking forward to:
Portal 2
Pokemon Black and White (English! My Japanese is too poor to be able to play them now.)
Golden Sun DS
Left 4 Dead 2 *Uncensored* version (I'm Aussie, fingers crossed for that R18 rating. ;_; )


----------



## Judi

macaw said:


> Oh man, I hear you on that!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to:
> Portal 2
> Pokemon Black and White (English! My Japanese is too poor to be able to play them now.)
> Golden Sun DS
> Left 4 Dead 2 *Uncensored* version (I'm Aussie, fingers crossed for that R18 rating. ;_; )


I forgot about Golden Sun, Yay! Golden sun! (I still have to finish 2 though )


----------



## macaw

Judi said:


> I forgot about Golden Sun, Yay! Golden sun! (I still have to finish 2 though )


 Yay another fan! c:

Ooo you must finish! The final boss is a bit annoying though.


----------



## sacred

two worlds temptation. everything else that is coming out this year seems like rehashed garbage. halo reach sucks. fallout new vegas will be a clone same with cod black opps. 
the only game i have any anticipation for is gears of war 3.


----------



## shadowmask

Marvel vs Capcom 3
The Ocarina of Time remake for 3DS
Final Fantasy XIV

That's it really...I don't keep up with current gaming much.


----------



## Dreamscape

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Dead Rising 2
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Fallout: New Vegas
Fable III
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Bioshock Infinite
Alice: Madness Returns
Rage


----------



## HipHopHead

k i know its sad but im REALLY looking forward to the Dragonball Online MMORPG comin out soon, Dragonball Z is the ****! nuff said


----------



## Selbbin

Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Incredible.


----------



## papaSmurf

nightrain said:


> Costume Quest


Meeee too.


----------



## MindOverMood

Selbbin said:


> Fallout: New Vegas.


This, Call of Duty Black Ops and Fable 3


----------



## dave twothree

Fifa 2011 in a few days. Not really into console games, too addicted to starcraft 2 >_>


----------



## feels

nightrain said:


> Costume Quest


Oh god, yes!

And, holy sh*t, I didn't know there was going to be a Medieval Sims. :mushy


----------



## Cleary

nightrain said:


> Costume Quest


Costume Quest looks fun and cute. I want to be a unicorn.


----------



## Genelle

Fallout New Vegas & Call of Duty Black Ops!


----------



## kingfoxy

october 1st fifa 11 will be bought an essential purchase for football fans.October 29 wwe smackdown vs raw 2011 the great wrestling game with new additions drew mcintyre seamus the hart dynasty and vance archer included this year.A must have game for grappling fans.


----------



## Wirt

just assassin's creed: Brotherhood for this year


but 2011 will be pretty packed with dead space 2, crysis 2, ghost recon, gears 3, rage, batman....i need a job


----------



## au Lait

Wow. I must be really dense or something b/c I've been trying to post an embedded video for like 10 minutes and for some reason it is just not working.


Anyway. Silent Hill 8. Yep.


----------



## Wirt

au Lait said:


> Wow. I must be really dense or something b/c I've been trying to post an embedded video for like 10 minutes and for some reason it is just not working.
> 
> Anyway. Silent Hill 8. Yep.


it's weird here

you put [zyoutube] [/youtube] (without the z)  with the bolded part in the middle (www.youtube.com/watch?v=*zzNs4-kRLaE* )

like [zyoutube]zzNs4-kRLaE[/youtube] (i put a z in there so it wouldnt embed)

I think I made that explanation more complicated than it has to be,haha


----------



## papaSmurf

Indie games! They are exciting.

Here's Nidhogg, a 2d fencing game from the guy who made Flywrench. It also features crazy music:






Also worth checking out is Fez! It's like an oldschool Mario game, except it's in 2d and 3d at the same time. Super-cool trailer located here:


----------



## quietgal

ExplorerAtHeart said:


> Incredible.


Wow, this looks awesome - I've never heard of this before. I love space sims, just flying around, exploring, the sense of freedom. There are so few good ones out there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

quietgal said:


> There are so few good ones out there.


Thats true. Most of them are just stupid linear space shooters. 
I'm playing X3: Reunion right now and i love it. Hard as hell to learn how to play, but once you get the hang of it, it's great. I almost have enough cash to build my first station(and i don't even know how to yet lol) I want to build an empire, but it's slow. Most of the time i just capture ships or haul junk to sell at high price. You can mine too, but thats kind of boring.

Freelancer is another great one. It's still being played online through private servers/mods. And to think stupid Microsoft cancelled Freelancer 2... :mum


----------



## silentcliche

I don't look forward to many games nowadays but The Witcher 2 is shaping up to be amazing.


----------



## quietgal

Logan X said:


> Thats true. Most of them are just stupid linear space shooters.
> I'm playing X3: Reunion right now and i love it. Hard as hell to learn how to play, but once you get the hang of it, it's great. I almost have enough cash to build my first station(and i don't even know how to yet lol) I want to build an empire, but it's slow. Most of the time i just capture ships or haul junk to sell at high price. You can mine too, but thats kind of boring.
> 
> Freelancer is another great one. It's still being played online through private servers/mods. And to think stupid Microsoft cancelled Freelancer 2... :mum


Yeah I miss Freelancer - such a great game. I tried multiplayer for a little while but there were just too many flaws. A proper multiplayer space sim should be made; hopefully games like Jumpgate Evolution will help fill that void.

I'd forgotten about X3. Always wanted to play it but until very recently I just didn't have a computer that could run it. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

quietgal said:


> Yeah I miss Freelancer - such a great game. I tried multiplayer for a little while but there were just too many flaws. A proper multiplayer space sim should be made; hopefully games like Jumpgate Evolution will help fill that void.
> 
> I'd forgotten about X3. Always wanted to play it but until very recently I just didn't have a computer that could run it. Thanks for reminding me!


No problem 

you might like *Black Prophecy*






and *Taikodom*






Both will be F2P MMO. I don't know when they will be available(black prophecy is closed beta now, i think), but they look pretty good to me.
Especially Black Prophecy!


----------



## Shoeless Jane

Logan X said:


> No problem
> 
> you might like *Black Prophecy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *Taikodom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both will be F2P MMO. I don't know when they will be available(black prophecy is closed beta now, i think), but they look pretty good to me.
> Especially Black Prophecy!


Anticipating the next installment of Elder Scrolls, but this looks really fun


----------



## au Lait

VipFuj said:


> it's weird here
> 
> you put [zyoutube] [/youtube] (without the z) with the bolded part in the middle (www.youtube.com/watch?v=*zzNs4-kRLaE* )
> 
> like [zyoutube]zzNs4-kRLaE[/youtube] (i put a z in there so it wouldnt embed)
> 
> I think I made that explanation more complicated than it has to be,haha


Ohhh I get it now! That explains why it wasn't working for me before. Thank you!


----------



## Rixy

Enslaved; the story actually looks interesting.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Devil May Cry 5 & Bioshock Infinite -drools-


----------



## silentcliche

^ Digital crack. Must... stay... away.


----------



## quietgal

Logan X said:


> No problem
> 
> you might like *Black Prophecy*


Sweet....

Definitely something to look forward to.


----------



## duskyy

nightrain said:


>


That torch update is going to kill me. D:


----------



## Manifold

Fable 3 (I don't care what anybody says, I always love fable games' atmosphere), Black Ops, Mass effect 3, the new Neverwinter Nights, Bioshock Infinite, Devil may cry 5, Ninja gaiden 3, Dragon Age 2...


----------



## RyeCatcher86




----------



## Genelle

RyeCatcher86 said:


>


YES!! Soooo excited!:boogie


----------



## shadowmask

My life is now complete. Well, when march gets here anyway. :teeth


----------



## xxkaijuxx

Silent Hill 8 big follower of the series!


----------



## papaSmurf

Super Meat Boy:


----------



## Mazx

ijji.com Genesis AD scifi fps shooter


----------



## Batgirl

Bioshock Infinite
Guild Wars 2
Diablo 3
Fable 3
The Elder Scrolls V (?)
Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney


----------



## Infexxion

I really want to try the multiplayer of Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. I get the feeling it's either awesome or it sucks, though.


----------



## papaSmurf

Batgirl said:


> Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney


Oh my goodness, that game is going to rock so very, very hard.


----------



## Citrine

I'd play assassin's creed just to look at all the scenery. Its so pretty


----------



## kenny87

call of duty and gran turismo 5


----------



## redtogo72

the next Heroes of Might and Magic game.


----------



## feels

:eek FACK!


----------



## Robot the Human

^That looks so fun, feels. Wish I had a PS3 for games like that and 3D Dot Game Heroes.

I've ordered a Kinect. I wanted to wait and get my mom one for Christmas, but they may be hard to find by then.


----------



## VC132

Diablo 3 maybe but i promised myself I wouldn't get into another game before I re-enroll in college


----------



## Judi

Batgirl said:


> Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney


 WANT! I really hope this does get localised though.


----------



## MindOverMood

Dragon Age II


----------



## shadowmask

niiiiiiiice. Can't wait til February.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

redtogo72 said:


> the next Heroes of Might and Magic game.


oh god I almost forgot about HMM...

I really didnt like 5 all that much and I didnt play 4 but 3 was possibly the greatest game I have ever played. I've had so many urges over the last 2 years to play it but my disc randomly disappeared .

D3 looks so amazing!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

007


----------



## Eevee

Harvest Moon Animal Parade if and when it ever releases here.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Ireland vs The all blacks 

Rugby

Saturday 5pm


----------



## Judi

feels said:


> :eek FACK!


Is that studio glibli AND level 5? woah

I'm waiting for golden sun ds next week XD


----------



## Batgirl

papaSmurf said:


> Oh my goodness, that game is going to rock so very, very hard.


:agree:clap


----------



## ak2218

Im looking forward to the new assassins creed, batman: Arkham Asylum 2 and Gears of War 3  oh and God of War 3 but i need a PS3 >.<


----------



## papaSmurf

Infexxion said:


> I really want to try the multiplayer of Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. I get the feeling it's either awesome or it sucks, though.


I just got this last week, and I can confidently say that it is awesome. Really, really awesome.


----------



## IcoRules

Xenoblade






The Last Guardian






Those are the two game I am most excited for at the moment.


----------



## ZeroG64

^ I'm not big into JRPG's but those are looking sweet! I really do hope they both get a translation. I don't think anything is confirmed yet is it?

The only game I'm really looking forward to now is Zelda Skyward Sword, it looks like it could be the best Zelda yet. I've got a huge backlog of Wii games to get through now as so many top games have been released over these past 2 months. :yes

Other than that the 3DS is really exciting looking, just for Starfox 64 3D alone! Though it will be pretty cool to play Ocarina of Time again in the palm of our hands too. The launch line up of games for 3DS is pretty amazing/


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I guess the upcoming Mortal Kombat, Marvel vs Capcom 3, and Street Fighter vs Tekken.


----------



## IcoRules

ZeroG64 said:


> ^ I'm not big into JRPG's but those are looking sweet! I really do hope they both get a translation. I don't think anything is confirmed yet is it?
> 
> The only game I'm really looking forward to now is Zelda Skyward Sword, it looks like it could be the best Zelda yet. I've got a huge backlog of Wii games to get through now as so many top games have been released over these past 2 months. :yes
> 
> Other than that the 3DS is really exciting looking, just for Starfox 64 3D alone! Though it will be pretty cool to play Ocarina of Time again in the palm of our hands too. The launch line up of games for 3DS is pretty amazing/


I'm 99% sure The Last guardian is getting translated. It will be out sometime Holiday 2011. Xenoblade is supposedly getting an English translation, but I haven't heard anything lately about it.

I forgot Skyward Sword, but I look forward to every Zelda game!


----------



## Sanctus

Heroes of might and magic 6,Dragon age II


----------



## the Prince of nowhere

Probably isn't coming out for a while but Saints Row 3! it's gonna be revealed at the Spike VGAs

EDIT: Nevermind. It wasn't. damn liars at THQ!!!! :twisted making me watch a 2-hour crappy award show for nothing!


----------



## Nathan Talli

Diablo III

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword

Elder Scrolls V

Megaman Legends 3


----------



## Infexxion

Resistance 3
Gears Of War 3
Batman: Arkham City
Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One
Twisted Metal
LittleBigPlanet 2
Dead Space 2
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Dragon Age 2
Mass Effect 3
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
DiRT 3
Forza 4
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Killzone 3
Assassin's Creed 3 (Kinda hoping they don't release it this year though)
Mindjack
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Bulletstorm
Homefront
Brink
Motorstorm: Apocalypse
Crysis 2
WWE All Stars
Portal 2
Mortal Kombat
Hunted: The Demon's Forge 
Red Faction: Armageddon
I Am Alive
Max Payne 3
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Jumpgate: Evolution
RAGE
The Grinder
Bioshock: Infinite
Socom 4
Spec Ops: The Line

I have no life, LOL.
But, 3 Bioware games? Awesome! I really hope I can run The Old Republic on my PC. I love Bioware games.


----------



## papaSmurf

I'm super excited for Ghost Trick. The best part about being excited for Ghost Trick is that it comes out next week! Exciting.


----------



## sean88

Dragon Age 2 and Mass Effect 3!


----------



## jennlynne5

The Elder Scrolls V!! Oblivion is my all time favorite game... so I'm super excited for the next one.


----------



## TrueBlue

jennlynne5 said:


> The Elder Scrolls V!! Oblivion is my all time favorite game... so I'm super excited for the next one.


YES. I'm gonna die waiting


----------



## ufoforestgump

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...278&cm_re=dead_space_2-_-32-130-278-_-Product


----------



## nycdude

Just a few

1. Dead Space 2
2. Marvel vs Capcom 3
3. uncharted 3
4. mass effect 3


----------



## PsyKat

Portal 2, Mass Effect 3, The Elder Scrolls:V, Dragon Age 2.

:clap


----------



## Genelle

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Killzone 3

For sure!


----------



## Hamtown

*Gears of war 3!!*(&@#@#^*

Batman Arkham City


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Brink:

Loads of customization
S.M.A.R.T. gameplay
Class-Based MP

LA Noire:

The game just looks unreal.


----------



## Timeofallout

Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim

Dead Space 2


----------



## mrbojangles

Gears of War 3 is going to be epic.


----------



## ilsr

Elder Scrolls 3: Skyrim
Deus Ex 3

At my age in my mid-30's I shouldn't be playing those anymore. Should stick with FSX. But will see.

And PMDG 737 NGX. They're still working on it.

www.precisionmanuals.com

http://forum.avsim.net/topic/318828-a-little-heads-up-on-the-ngx/

owner and ceo of the development company is an actual 737 pilot and recently type rated to fly the 747..


----------



## ValiantThor

cod modern warfare 3, homefront


----------



## Exotik

Fender squier stratocaster electric guitar + midi for rock band 3 (its a real electric guitar!!!), also awaiting uncharted 3, killzone 3, mass effect 3, half-life 2 ep 3, and to wrap it up without a 3 the elder scrolls skyrim


----------



## Zadra

Exotik said:


> half-life 2 ep 3


How about when they announce it first.
:afr I'm so mad that they are ignoring a much needed sequel. And I DO NOT want an episode. I want a full Half-life 3.

In other news, I'm really looking forward to Okamiden, Crysis 2, bulletstorm, Gears 3, and the two biggies that we thought we'd NEVER see:
*Marvel vs Capcom 3* and *Duke Nukem forever*.
Damn. In the same year!

Also, Nintendo needs to step it up a bit and bring F-zero, starfox, and metroid back to life (I do not consider Other M to be a valid video game)


----------



## papaSmurf

Zadra said:


> Also, Nintendo needs to step it up a bit and bring F-zero, starfox, and metroid back to life (I do not consider Other M to be a valid video game)


Oh man, a new F-Zero game would be sweet. Those tube levels always broke my mind back in elementary school.


----------



## mrbojangles

Zadra said:


> How about when they announce it first.
> :afr I'm so mad that they are ignoring a much needed sequel. And I DO NOT want an episode. I want a full Half-life 3.
> 
> In other news, I'm really looking forward to Okamiden, Crysis 2, bulletstorm, Gears 3, and the two biggies that we thought we'd NEVER see:
> *Marvel vs Capcom 3* and *Duke Nukem forever*.
> Damn. In the same year!
> 
> Also, Nintendo needs to step it up a bit and bring F-zero, starfox, and metroid back to life (I do not consider Other M to be a valid video game)


I can't believe the new Duke Nukem is finally coming out. It's been so long since the last one, I wonder how the new one will hold up with the newer consoles.


----------



## Infexxion

Killzone 3 is gonna most likely be the next big-name title I buy.


----------



## Glacial

Marvel vs. Capcom is a long-awaited game.


----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Livvle

the new Zelda! I'm not even sure what it's called but if I fund out then I'll get too excited ;;;;

Apparently, it's meant to be totally different to all of the past Zeldas. Fingers crossed they haven't ruined it, eh?


----------



## shadowmask

Saving Face said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom is a long-awaited game.







*GET HYPED*


----------



## papaSmurf

Demon's Souls 2! It's actually called Dark Souls, but in gameplay terms it's a direct sequel to the original Demon's Souls. I cannot possibly be more excited for it to come out later this year.


----------



## Zadra

I believe it came out today, but I NEED to get my hands on Bionic commando rearmed 2, ASAP


----------



## papaSmurf

Zadra said:


> I believe it came out today, but I NEED to get my hands on Bionic commando rearmed 2, ASAP


Be sure to let us know if it's any good! I like the original, but I haven't played any of the new ones.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

The Last Guardian, Portal 2, Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, I Am Alive, & EDF: Insect Armageddon.


----------



## Sadaiyappan

The Last Gaurdian, Demon's Souls 2, Dragon Age 2.


----------



## virtue134

heart of the swarm


----------



## Joel

Dead Island, about all that's really known about it is that its a zombie survival fps similar to L4D.


----------



## Zugzug

SWTOR, SKyrim, Dragon Age 2 and....portal 2 omfg!


----------



## Pangur Ban

The future 'Kingdom Hearts 3'.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

SKYRIM, Mass Effect 3! Looking to see what I am Alive develops into. Hmm...


----------



## Beelei

Skyrim and Mortal Combat


----------



## d93

Assassins Creed 3, Mass Effect 3, Duke Nukem Fornever...whoops I mean forever. 

Oh and the new Elder Scrolls!


----------



## slow talk

Assassins Creed brotherhood


----------



## i just want luv

Dont look if you cant take the sight of bones and blood.


----------



## Cosmic

SKYRIM SKYRIM SKYRIM SKYRIM SKYRIM
Portal 2
Guild Wars 2
<333333333333333


----------



## IDB324

Skyrim!
Demon's Souls 2? I think they're making one.
Bioshock Infinite
Shogun Total war
Battlefield 3


----------



## papaSmurf

SpyParty is going to rock our collective socks pretty hard, I figure.


----------



## Infexxion

I changed my mind last minute, went from pre-ordering Killzone 3 to pre-ordering Bulletstorm.


----------



## Exotik

Killzone 3 tomorrow, cost me 27.84, thanks amazon


----------



## confidencelost

Catherine assuming it ever gets a western release.
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Dark Souls (Demons Souls 2)


----------



## papaSmurf

confidencelost said:


> Catherine assuming is ever gets a western release.
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
> Dark Souls (Demons Souls 2)


We are officially homies now.


----------



## Grievousness

Bioshock Infinite
Diablo 3
Battlefield 3
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Dragon Age 2
For the love of ALL CREATION, Half Life 2: Episode 3 / Half Life 3!!!
I also dream of a new metroid game that doesn't sacrifice gameplay for narrative.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Any new 2D platform Mario or Donkey Kong.


----------



## Breathing Sludge

Killzone 3 D: But it's out now! But idk if I'll get it...Killzone 2's HUD was impossibly hard to see on my standard TV. I hope I can tell what's going on in Killzone 3 u.u Looks pretty though.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Night of the Living Thread

Right now, the game I'm looking forward to the most is Dragon's Crown, from the same people that made the incredible Odin Sphere and the vastly-underrated GrimGrimoire.

I'm especially digging the excessively Baroque art style in Dragon's Crown...everything is overdone to the point of absurdity (and, at times, intentional nigh-hideousness).


----------



## Glue

Botanicula (from the people who made Samorost and Machinarium)





Feist





Journey





and Ni no Kuni, The Last Guardian, Legend of Grimrock, and The Bridge.


----------



## papaSmurf

^You and me, we're games buddies. Journey is going to be neat.

Anarchy Reigns looks like it could be pretty fun:






I'm also super excited for Fez, SpyParty, and Nidhogg (if it ever comes out).


----------



## offbyone

My own.


----------



## fingertips

phantasy star 5


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Tales of Graces F
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch
The Last Guardian
The Last Story


----------



## Blawnka

GTA 5/bioshock infinite, love those games.


----------



## Xtraneous

ME3. ^_~


----------



## immortal80

a few "3's" come to mind:

max payne 3
mass effect 3
diablo 3

also:
darksiders 2
gta 5
bioshock infinite


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Diablo 3 and GTA 5


----------



## Knowbody

As far as short term goes


the only game that has caught my eye is Mass Effect 3


Max Payne basically looks like the original max payne mixed with Splinter cell conviction so I'm not blown away by the gameplay, I'll still get it when its 20 bux used tho


----------



## Crystalline

Glue said:


> Botanicula (from the people who made Samorost and Machinarium)


Huge fan of Amanita back when Dvorsky released Samorost online, really creative talent. I remember spending hours just staring at the flash site, XD

I'm a fan of Tale of Tales and am waiting word of their next project, but not seen anything yet. For now am just waiting on Secret World and Tera.


----------



## Sanctus

Darksiders II,Assassins Creed III ,King Arthur the roleplaying wargame II,Crusader kings II


----------



## Cynical

Still tetris oh and professor layton the last specter.


----------



## shadowmask

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. The demo was pretty sweet.


----------



## Insane1

Diablo 3,Guild Wars 2 and GTA 5.


----------



## StarlightSonic

Sonic 4: Episode 2
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

immortal80 said:


> a few "3's" come to mind:
> 
> max payne 3
> mass effect 3
> diablo 3
> 
> also:
> darksiders 2
> gta 5
> bioshock infinite


Max Payne 3 is the only upcoming title I'm really stoked on. It was scheduled for early March 2012 I think the last time I checked, but they've pushed it back a couple of times before. Anyone have any updated info on this title?


----------



## Ambivert

I think I already posted in this thread....but GAWD GIVE ME DIABLO 3 ALREADY!!


----------



## papaSmurf

shadowmask said:


> Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. The demo was pretty sweet.


Were you playing the demo on PS3? I tried it out and ran into a whole bunch of crazy bugs.


----------



## meeps

GW2


----------



## shadowmask

papaSmurf said:


> Were you playing the demo on PS3? I tried it out and ran into a whole bunch of crazy bugs.


Yep. The only major problems I ran into were the music dropping out suddenly and ground textures failing to load when I exited a building. Apparently the demo is based on an old build of the game and the bugs present in it have been ironed out since then. That's what the devs are claiming, anyway.

I hope it's true, because I thought the game was fun as hell. Even though it seems to basically be a mish-mash of other titles like Elder Scrolls, GoW, Diablo, Fable, etc, the lack of originality isn't a problem for me because it manages to take the best features from those games and piece them together wonderfully. Combat was easy and a little too button-mashy, but still exciting. I found the interface and controls to be very intuitive and well mapped as well. I believe there's a ton of potential for this game as long as the final product runs smoothly.


----------



## Catnap

I want to play that new Mortal Kombat game that came out last year or so. (Yeah, I only just now found out about it, lol)


----------



## immortal80

add to my list: Resident Evil 6


----------



## WhoDey85

Mass Effect 3


----------



## NVU

GTA 5.. No brainer.

Unannounced: Rome 2: Total War?
Fight Night [insert number]


----------



## Syndacus

Guild Wars 2, Continent of the 9th Seal, and Bioshock: Infinite


----------



## offbyone

This looks like something I could play too much of, potentially. I've been kind of missing playing an MMO and I'm going to scratch that itch eventually.

http://wollay.blogspot.com/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

GTA 5, that is all.


----------



## mezzoforte

Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance 
I still need a 3DS though D:


----------



## Sourdog

Mass effect 3, Halo 4 and Assasin's creed 3


----------



## dave twothree

I guess the starcraft 2 expansion, hoping it fixes the major flaw with the game.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Paper Mario 3DS


----------



## xchexguerillax

Counter strike for xbox360


----------



## Cynical

Monter Hunter 3g and Monster Hunter 4.


----------



## nycdude

Mass Effect 3
Silent Hill Down Pour
Halo 4
GTA 5
Bioshock Infinite
BorderLands 2
Resident Evil 6
Tomb Raider
Max Payne 3


----------



## Desmond1990

Mass Effect 3 and GTA V. I spent a lot of time looking forward to GW2, but I went off the idea when I heard that there were going to be guns?.. I guess it wont make much difference to the play style, but will it still feel like GW?


----------



## erasercrumbs

Desmond1990 said:


> I spent a lot of time looking forward to GW2, but I went off the idea when I heard that there were going to be guns?.. I guess it wont make much difference to the play style, but will it still feel like GW?


I _want_ to look forward to GW2, but I just don't like the playable races very much. It sort of looks like three similar varieties of humans, a cutesome, and a cat-person, none of which really appeals to me. In MMOs, I typically opt to play a monster race of some kind, and GW2 doesn't really deliver on that front.

If I ever do play GW2, I'll probably be one of those little teddy bear things, but perhaps I'll be able to distort its features to look more like a goblin or something.


----------



## The Silent 1

The Playstation Vita
Uncharted Golden Abyss 
Kingdom Hearts 3ds
God of War III
Assassin's Creed III
Bioshock Infinite
Devil May Cry
Ninja Gaiden III
GTA 5
Final Fantasy Versus


----------



## papaSmurf

Oh yeah, Quantum Conundrum looks pretty fun as well:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## dead24

The Last Guardian - if it will still be released
Prey 2 - same reason
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Creeper

Planetside 2
GTA 5 
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## BlackCanvas

Not sure.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm so overcome with Nintendo fanboyism to notice anything besides the imminent release of the Wii U at the moment. Too bad there aren't really any launch games for it that really thrill me. Zombi U I guess, but dual thumbstick first-person shooters feel so unnatural to me.


----------



## feels

:mushy


----------



## soupbasket

God of War: Ascension


----------



## Malek




----------



## creasy

Move over GTA V


----------



## sleepydrone

Mirrors Edge 2


----------



## WhoDey85

Nothing is really jumping out at me right now. I guess I'll start saving up for the next Xbox, Xbox 720 isn't it?


----------



## 0589471

feels said:


> :mushy


lol! I remember playing these games, they were oddly addicting at times. Then after a while they got really annoying. I think I haven't played in well over a year. This one looks like I might want to play it again though >_>


----------



## Nekomata

Fable 4.
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Magnagate/The Infinite Labyrinth.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Xenos

Bioshock Infinite is, by far, the game I'm most excited for at the moment. I love this series. Sadly its date just got pushed back to March...


----------



## erasercrumbs

There's not much on my radar at the moment. The only thing being released in the immediate future is Rayman Legends.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Among the Sleep

Looks like an awesome horror game...


----------

